# My car thinks im trying to steal it...



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

as soon as you reconnect the battery put the key in & turn it to the on position, not the start position. I believe the alarm goes off to prevent from stealing. I also think just by turning the key in the door handle this works to but not 100% sure. Good luck


----------



## loganste123 (Dec 31, 2013)

bostonboy said:


> as soon as you reconnect the battery put the key in & turn it to the on position, not the start position. I believe the alarm goes off to prevent from stealing. I also think just by turning the key in the door handle this works to but not 100% sure. Good luck


What causes this issue?


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Have the battery checked. Weird things start to happen when the battery starts to go. You may have a short in a cell causing the battery to not let you start the car, the at a different time, the battery may be fine. Or seem fine.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Is it possible your locking the steering column when you exit the car? Really easy to do if you use the wheel to help yourself out of the car. When the steering wheel is locked, you can't turn the key all they way forward, you need to juggle the steering wheel slightly left and right while turning the key to unlock it.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

loganste123 said:


> What causes this issue?


I'm not saying this is the problem but from what I read on here the negative battery cable is faulty. I would try that 1st


----------



## loganste123 (Dec 31, 2013)

CruzeTech said:


> Have the battery checked. Weird things start to happen when the battery starts to go. You may have a short in a cell causing the battery to not let you start the car, the at a different time, the battery may be fine. Or seem fine.


Its done this with both batteries I have. First one was stock, and now with this wall build the xs 3400.


----------



## loganste123 (Dec 31, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Is it possible your locking the steering column when you exit the car? Really easy to do if you use the wheel to help yourself out of the car. When the steering wheel is locked, you can't turn the key all they way forward, you need to juggle the steering wheel slightly left and right while turning the key to unlock it.


I stated this wasn't the issue, but thanks for your input. The car actually does not turn over nor does any electronics turn on when the key is turned.


----------



## loganste123 (Dec 31, 2013)

bostonboy said:


> I'm not saying this is the problem but from what I read on here the negative battery cable is faulty. I would try that 1st


I had to make all the d3400's battery cables and the stock neg cable I could not get out so I left it connected with the one smaller ground attached to it. Ill look into that in the AM


----------



## mikeraz (Jul 9, 2015)

my brother bought a 2013 cruze with 15k miles, nice looking car. he's had it a month key stuck wont start 3 times. dealer replaced the battery still happens also get anti theft on dash no lites. sounds simalar to your problem. did changing the ground work ?
mike


----------

